# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.07 Alcatel IMEI repair, Huawei bootloader password

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.07 is out!*    *QCOM tab:*  1. Now it is possible to *repair IMEI* on some new *Alcatel* smartphones. 
This solution was currently tested on:  *♦ OT-4045a
♦ OT-5042a
♦ OT-5054a
♦ OT-5065a
♦ OT-6036a
♦ OT-6039a
♦ OT-7043a
♦ OT-7048a
♦ OT-7055a
♦ OWN S4035*
♦ other newest Alcatel smartphones (“a”-models, mostly) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] manual for those purposes,
test new models and show your logs on forum.  2. Released *Get bootloader unlock password* on Qcom-based *Huawei* smartphones. 
Connect phones in the *Manufacture mode*  3. Added *Change Provider* (Vendor/Country) feature for  *Huawei Qcom* devices (Manufacture mode).   *HiSilicon Tab:*  1. Released *Get bootloader unlock password* for newest  *HiSilicon-based Huawei devices* (P9, Mate 8 etc.)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

